# How do you guys deal with the mess?



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

These little buggers can be quite messy , but how do you guys deal with it? My tiel likes to throw everything everywhere and pick everything apart. but I dont mind it I just vaccuum and stuff every couple days.  how about you guys?*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same here vacuum it up, change out toys that have been worn out etc. They're messy but they're so cute it doesn't bother me lol.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Their pros overthrow the cons for me. The mess, eh. My tiel loves throwing pellets everywhere but she's not excessively a shredder, etc. like some others could be...


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

To clean up twice daily after MY 3 lil' devil(s), I have one of those Dirt Devil hand vacs. It's a powerful lil' sucker that works like a charm. And altho my achin' back 'n knees may not appreciate it very much, it sure beats pullin' out the BIG guns!


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

I also vacuum daily, especially now that they are feeding the chicks, the mess is more LOL!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Throwing seeds and pellets around does not bother me...but the poop...lol that is worse


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Szafije said:


> Throwing seeds and pellets around does not bother me...but the poop...lol that is worse


Agreed!! LOL!!


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL yeah they sure are messy, I'm sure mine even delights in making a mess sometimes, especially with rice crackers or something. I've made covers for heaps of stuff, like a cloth cover for my window sills, towels hung over the window rails, a tablecloth folded and over the top of my cupboard and something like that for everywhere mine likes to hang out. Every week or so I just take those things down, knock the dried poop off them which is easy to do and then chuck em in the washing machine and voila. 

As for his cage I've made cloth liners. I shake them out in the morning when he first gets up, and then change them every evening, knock the dried poopies off again and then just wash them out in the shower with me every night. 

Also I have tiled floors here which helps heaps! I wouldn't like to live in a carpeted place with him though!!!! LOL


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chirpington said:


> LOL yeah they sure are messy, I'm sure mine even delights in making a mess sometimes, especially with rice crackers or something. I've made covers for heaps of stuff, like a cloth cover for my window sills, towels hung over the window rails, a tablecloth folded and over the top of my cupboard and something like that for everywhere mine likes to hang out. Every week or so I just take those things down, knock the dried poop off them which is easy to do and then chuck em in the washing machine and voila.
> 
> As for his cage I've made cloth liners. I shake them out in the morning when he first gets up, and then change them every evening, knock the dried poopies off again and then just wash them out in the shower with me every night.
> 
> Also I have tiled floors here which helps heaps! I wouldn't like to live in a carpeted place with him though!!!! LOL


Oh god. I feed mine rice crackers too, but he learned where they are so now he keeps going and taking some out and just breaking them all over the place


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Hehe..once I brought my flighted but extremely sweet tiel into a breeders farm (the shop where she came from) without a cage nothing for my baby to get her piercing nails trimmed. A customer came up to me and asked me "excuse me sir, but how do you do that? you know, bring a tiel into a car? won't he poop? wont he make a mess?"

I had a smirky smile on my face and said

"oh thats not a problem" I said gently but then the breeder bursts out laughing and said "so what?its definately not as bad as a dog's poop!"


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My boyfriend was ready to pull his hair out with the birds being on carpet. Lol. We moved them to laminate and got them the roll around cage so I can sweep and he can stop worrying about the big mess they make. Lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol we move the cage, sweep, and scrub the poop from beneath it. Best part of my day..


----------



## Dman9021 (Feb 21, 2012)

I keep Falco's cage over tile and vacuum every day or two, thankfully he isn't as messy as he could be. Inside the cage I use poop off wipes and paper towels on the catching tray at the bottom of his cage, so i fold it up and throw it out and replace it daily and clean the tray.

With regards to getting pooped on when playing with the little guy... My father always says that getting "pooped" on (he uses a stronger word) is good luck, and I am inclined to agree with him ;p


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Dman9021 said:


> I keep Falco's cage over tile and vacuum every day or two, thankfully he isn't as messy as he could be. Inside the cage I use poop off wipes and paper towels on the catching tray at the bottom of his cage, so i fold it up and throw it out and replace it daily and clean the tray.
> 
> With regards to getting pooped on when playing with the little guy... *My father always says that getting "pooped" on (he uses a stronger word) is good luck*, and I am inclined to agree with him ;p


Hahaha good point 
I must be very lucky...I daily have poop on the sofas, poop on the desk, poop on the floor, poop on my shoulder


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers isn't very messy,we change his newspaper in his cage everyday,wipe out his steel grate,and clean his tray and wipe it off and dry it.Floor is vacuumed everyday by his cage and the entire living room is vacuumed everyday.


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

We have tiled floors which is a great help. Every day we change the paper in the bottom of their cages, clean the grids, hoover and mop the floors. 30 minutes tops is a small price to pay for such wonderful pets.


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

We have laminate flooring so seed mess is easy and we have an old sheet on the couch that they poop on most so it can just go in the washing machine. They mess that bothers me most is when my budgie Sora throws my dvds on the floor out of the shelf


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two cockatiels and four budgies (and a dog)
Imagine the mess in my house,lol.
I USED TO be so neat:lol:


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to be a neat freak , our house was spotless.
THEN ; we brought two budgies home.
The home was still clean.
Then we started fostering.
Playgyms and bird treats scatter the once empty corners.
Then I adopted a dog.
Water bowls , food bowls and toys decorate the house.
Adopted two Cockatiels.
More playgyms , more mess ... The vaccum stays in a closet nearby them. I vaccum at least once a day.
And the funny thing , I want more Tiels ... I havent learnt my lesson just yet XD ! Lol


----------



## Willy&Lennie (Jan 20, 2012)

*What incredibly messy little creatures!*

Indeed our fids make terrible messes on a daily basis. However, I work all week til 5:30pm and am exhausted - so my place only gets vacuumed on weekends:blush: Because I live alone this is not a problem; if my kiddos don't complain I won't either! Lol


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

We got Kuno a small TV stand and he's in the living room during the day, over tile. Sweep up the disaster before I go to bed and it's all good. When he's out, I have a washcloth over my shoulder, a couple of towels on the couch, and kleenex for anything else for the poop.  With all the animals we have (cats, dogs, other birds) it's amazing that he can still be out for a good amount of time. Oh, how he hates being anywhere away from mommy.


----------

